# No me importa mi hermano lo más mínimo



## pcplus

Cómo se dice: *"No me importa mi hermano lo más mínimo"*   ???


----------



## Mirlo

"I don't care for my brother not even a bit"
Esperemos más ayuda,
Saludos,


----------



## westopia

I don´t care about my brother at all?

Aunque no es una traducción exacta.


----------



## pcplus

My brother doesn't care me even a bit ??


----------



## Sabelotodo

_My brother doesn't matter to me in the least._

Un pensamiento triste.


----------



## Magmod

pcplus said:


> Cómo se dice: *"No me importa mi hermano lo más mínimo"* ???


I couldn't careless about my brother


----------



## pcplus

*I doesn't even matter a bit about my brother*

esto estaría bien??


----------



## Mirlo

Magmod said:


> I couldn't careless about my brother


 
Do you separate care and less?
Here in Us they do.
Sorry just curious,


----------



## Magmod

Mirlo said:


> Do you separate care and less? *No*
> Here in Us they do.
> Sorry just curious,


I just checked *careless* in the Oxford dictionary and it is spelt OK.

I also checked it in the Windows Word document for UK and US English and it is again spelt as careless.

How does the Webster spell it?


----------



## westopia

pcplus said:


> *I doesn't  ...*
> 
> esto estaría bien??


 

Sería *I don´t*...


----------



## mazbook

Magmod said:


> I just checked *careless* in the Oxford dictionary and it is spelt OK.
> 
> I also checked it in the Windows Word document for UK and US English and it is again spelt as careless.
> 
> How does the Webster spell it?


Magmod, *careless* is an adjective meaning 


> care·less (kârÆlis), adj.
> 1.    not paying enough attention to what one does: a careless typist.
> 2.    not exact, accurate, or thorough: careless work.
> 3.    done or said heedlessly or negligently; unconsidered: a careless remark.
> 4.    not caring or troubling; having no care or concern; unconcerned (usually fol. by of, about, or in): careless of the rights of others; careless about one's behavior; careless in speech.
> 5.    possessed or caused without effort or art; unstudied: careless beauty.


The saying, "I couldn't care less..." is using the verb *to care* and modifying it with the adverb *less*.  "I couldn't careless..." is actually a meaningless statement in English, whereas, "I couldn't *care less...*" about something is a very common, correct English way of saying what the Spanish meant.

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## gotitadeleche

pcplus said:


> *I doesn't even matter a bit about my brother*
> 
> esto estaría bien??



Sería mejor decir "my brother doesn´t matter to me at all." O "I don´t care at all about my brother."


----------



## Magmod

mazbook said:


> Magmod, *careless* is an adjective meaning The saying, "I couldn't care less..." is using the verb *to care* and modifying it with the adverb *less  *. "I couldn't careless..." is actually a meaningless statement in English, whereas, "I couldn't *care less...*" about something is a very common, correct English way of saying what the Spanish meant.
> 
> Saludos desde Mazatlán


 
Yes, you are right Mazbook  

In fact I checked the saying under care in the Oxford Dictionary and it does give:
For all I care, I couldn't care less (colloq) = I'm utterly uninterested or indifferent


----------



## Junk

I don't give a flying rat's ass about my brother.


----------



## gotitadeleche

Junk said:


> I don't give a flying rat's ass about my brother.



Yes, a rather more colorful way to say it!


----------



## mazbook

Magmod, Don't feel bad, I'm pretty comfortable with my command of English, yet I've learned some things about English that I didn't know, by posting on this forum, too.  I joined the forum mostly to improve my lousy Spanish and help those learning English to improve their English, and I really *hate* it when someone who is not even a native English speaker corrects my English, *and they're right.  *What a come-down.

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## Magmod

mazbook said:


> Magmod, Don't feel bad,
> Saludos desde Mazatlán


I didn't feel bad. 

With the internet, errors like these are becoming very common.

I enjoy using this forum to learn Spanish, es decir:
No me importa eso lo más mínimo

Saludos


----------



## Ale71

pcplus said:


> Cómo se dice: *"No me importa mi hermano lo más mínimo"* ???


 
I COULDN'T CARE LESS ABOUT MY BROTHER


----------



## mazbook

Magmod, Re: Don't feel bad,  .  Please read this very recent and complete thread, right here on the forum, that addressed "feel bad", "feel good", etc.  It's perfectly good English.  Nothing to do with Internet/chat use at all.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=225692&highlight=feel+bad

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## Mirlo

mazbook said:


> Magmod, *careless* is an adjective meaning The saying, "I couldn't care less..." is using the verb *to care* and modifying it with the adverb *less*. "I couldn't careless..." is actually a meaningless statement in English, whereas, "I couldn't *care less...*" about something is a very common, correct English way of saying what the Spanish meant.
> 
> Saludos desde Mazatlán


 
Thank you "Mazbook" that's what I though! 
Saludos,
Mirlo


----------



## montmorency

BTW, on "I couldn't care less". That is normal and correct British usage.

However, you will often see US-Americans writing "I could care less" on internet forums, meaning exactly the same. I am not sure if it is correct "educated" US-American usage, but it is very common.

Regards,
M.


----------



## gotitadeleche

montmorency said:


> BTW, on "I couldn't care less". That is normal and correct British usage.
> 
> However, you will often see US-Americans writing "I could care less" on internet forums, meaning exactly the same. I am not sure if it is correct "educated" US-American usage, but it is very common.
> 
> Regards,
> M.



It is VERY common, but it is not considered correct.


----------



## Magmod

Ale71 said:


> I COULDN'T CARE LESS ABOUT MY BROTHER


 Estoy de acuerdo, Ale, exactamente como lo he dicho dos veces más arriba [ # 6, 13]

 Además le frase completa puede ser:
[for all I care] I couldn't care less about my brother.

Pero mi amigo Mazbook se preocupa acerca de no puse un espacio entre care y less inicialmente #6  

Saludos


----------



## pcplus

I don't give a fuck about my brother

My brother doesn't give me a fuck


----------



## montmorency

pcplus said:


> I don't give a f*** about my brother
> 
> My brother doesn't give me a f***


 
(my asterisks).

*Ahem*, your second sentence does _not_ have the same meaning as your first (but perhaps you knew that  ).

Furthermore, the first sentence is a much more robust translation than my understanding of the original.

A slightly more socially acceptable (especially by those who don't appreciate its literal meaning) version might be:  (UK usage):

"I don't give a toss about my brother".

A slightly jokey version would be:

"I don't give a monkey's [toss] about my brother".


"I don't care [or give] a fig" would now be considered rather antiquated slang (or possibly a euphemism for f***).


Saludos,
M.


----------



## pcplus

I used to be so careless, as if I *couldn't care less*, 
Did I have to make this mess, *when I was Mary's prayer*?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Solía ser tan descuidado, *como si no me importaba nada*
¿Tuve que cometer este lío, *cuando estaba en la oración de María*?

está bien???


----------



## mazbook

Hola pcplus:





pcplus said:


> I used to be so careless, it was as if I *couldn't care less*,
> Did I have to make this mess, *when I was Mary's prayer*? Este no tiene sentido en inglés.  Yo no puede entender que quiera decir.  Ayúdeme, por favor.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Solía ser tan descuidado, *como si no me importaba nada*
> ¿Tuve que cometer este lío, *cuando estaba en la oración de María*?
> 
> está bien???


Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## Magmod

pcplus said:


> I don't give a fuck about my brother
> 
> My brother doesn't give me a fuck




  ¿Pudiera alguien comprobar mi traducción?
A mi hermano no le importa yo lo más mínimo
My brother doesn't give a fuck about me.
Saludos


----------



## pcplus

Magmod said:


> ¿Pudiera alguien comprobar mi traducción?
> A mi hermano no le importo yo lo más mínimo
> My brother doesn't give a fuck about me.
> Saludos


ya está, thanx

*tú que eres inglés revísame el texto de "Mary's Prayer", que es una canción y es texto original en inglés*

I used to be so careless, as if I *couldn't care less*, 
Did I have to make this mess, *when I was Mary's prayer*?
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Solía ser tan descuidado, *como si no me importaba nada*
¿Tuve que cometer este lío, *cuando estaba en la oración de María*?

está bien???


----------



## Porteño

'I don't give a damn about my brother' might be a little more polite than 'fuck'!


----------



## Mirlo

De acuerdo con "porteño" y por favor estoy segura de que él ya tiene la traducción.
Gracias y Saludos,


----------



## Porteño

cuando yo era el objeto de la oración de María

Volviendo a mi 'thread' anterior, debería haber escrito

My brother doesn't give a damn about me'


----------



## MCL

pcplus said:


> I don't give a ...


 
Para a quienes están aprendiendo ingles, es importante saber que la palabra ‘F***’ es un palabra vulgar que describen un acto sexual.


----------



## Soy Yo

pcplus said:


> I used to be so careless, as if I *couldn't care less*,
> Did I have to make this mess, *when I was Mary's prayer*?
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Solía ser tan descuidado, *como si no me importaba nada*
> ¿Tuve que cometer este lío, *cuando estaba en la oración de María*?
> 
> está bien???


 
Creí que 'como si" siempre venía con subjuntivo:  *como si* no me *importara (importase)* nada.  ¿Estoy equivocado?


----------



## Porteño

But MCL you have to remember that is commonly used as a simple expletive with no connection with sex. Just watch almost any US sit-com, or worse still, a moviel


----------



## MCL

Porteño said:


> But MCL you have to remember that is commonly used as a simple expletive with no connection with sex. Just watch almost any US sit-com, or worse still, a moviel


 
Yes, Porteño, it is used rather often to express the extreme displeasure of the speaker. Personal feelings about 'simple expletives' aside, - one would want to KNOW the sense of the word before using it. Information which is especially needed while beginning to learn a language. 

Having had a similar experience before...   You wouldn't expect someone would want to casually use the phrase in front of anyone you wanted to make a really good impression on -a judge, the parents of one's fiancé, a priest, your boss, etc...


----------



## gotitadeleche

Porteño said:


> But MCL you have to remember that is commonly used as a simple expletive with no connection with sex. Just watch almost any US sit-com, or worse still, a moviel



Yes, you hear it on TV and the movies (unfortunately), but please don´t believe that everyone talks like that. Although there are a lot of people who use that word as if it were a mild expletive, there are also many, many people who find the word offensive and vulgar.


----------



## Porteño

Still? gotitadeleche, you amaze ma!


----------



## gotitadeleche

Porteño said:


> Still? gotitadeleche, you amaze ma!



Is it used by everyone in England?


----------



## Porteño

I wouldn't dare to suggest that everyone uses it but I doubt that anyone under 70 would be offended unless they had an uncommonly puritan streak. I'm not suggesting that the word be used indiscriminately. I always give my students the original meaning of the word and also explain how it might be used as various parts of speech so they may understand when they hear it. Finally, I always recommend thay avoid using unless they are familiar with the company they are in.


----------



## gotitadeleche

Porteño said:


> I wouldn't dare to suggest that everyone uses it but I doubt that anyone under 70 would be offended unless they had an uncommonly puritan streak. I'm not suggesting that the word be used indiscriminately. I always give my students the original meaning of the word and also explain how it might be used as various parts of speech so they may understand when they hear it. Finally, I always recommend thay avoid using unless they are familiar with the company they are in.



There are plenty of people here under the age of 70 who still find it offensive. I just didn´t want your comment to mislead non-English speakers to think that all Americans talk like our movies portray us talking (although there certainly are a lot of people who do talk that way. As you said, best to know the company you are in before using it.)


----------



## pcplus

Porteño said:


> cuando yo era el objeto de la oración de María
> 
> Volviendo a mi 'thread' anterior, debería haber escrito
> 
> My brother doesn't give a damn about me'


lo del objeto suena un poco raro, quizá "cuando yo estaba en la oración de María" - "When I was Mary's prayer"


----------



## mazbook

pcplus said:


> ya está, thanx
> 
> *tú que eres inglés revísame el texto de "Mary's Prayer", que es una canción y es texto original en inglés*
> 
> I used to be so careless, as if I *couldn't care less*,
> Did I have to make this mess, *when I was Mary's prayer*? *Creo* "..., *while I was in Mary's prayers." *o "..., *while Mary was praying for me." *probablemente son mejor traducciones a inglés, porque su traddución *no tiene sentido* en inglés.
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Solía ser tan descuidado, *como si no me importaba nada*
> ¿Tuve que cometer este lío, *cuando estaba en la oración de María*?
> 
> está bien???


Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## Magmod

pcplus said:


> ya está, thanx
> 
> *tú que eres inglés revísame el texto de "Mary's Prayer", que es una canción y es texto original en inglés*
> 
> I used to be so careless, as if I *couldn't care less*,
> Did I have to make this mess, *when I was Mary's prayer*?
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Solía ser tan descuidado, *como si no me importaba nada*
> ¿Tuve que cometer este lío, *cuando estaba en la oración de María*?
> 
> está bien???


----------



## Magmod

pcplus said:


> ya está, thanx
> 
> *tú que eres inglés revísame el texto de "Mary's Prayer", que es una canción y es texto original en inglés*
> 
> I used to be so careless, as if I *couldn't care less*,
> Did I have to make this mess, *when I was Mary's prayer*?
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Solía ser tan descuidado, *como si no me importaba nada  *
> ¿Tuve que cometer este lío, *cuando estaba en la oración de María*?
> 
> está bien??? *Claro que sí  *


I think Mary’s prayer happened when Jesus converted the water into wine during the Cana wedding. Therefore, in my opinion the song is religious i.e. soul music.
Your translation is excellent, but I think the singer was the object of Mary’s prayer – see Porteño’s answer:
I used to be so careless, as if I *couldn't care less*, 
Did I have to make this mess, *when I was Mary's prayer*?
Solía ser tan descuidado, *como si no me importaba nada*
¿Tuve que cometer este lío, *cuando era el objeto de la oración de María*? Might be better.
o ¿Tuve que cometer este lío, ¿*cuando María oraba para mí?
 
*Could you check these for me? 
A mí no me gusta mi hermano lo más mínimo
A mi hermano no le gusto yo lo más mínimo 

Saludos


----------



## mazbook

Magmod said:


> I think Mary’s prayer happened when Jesus converted the water into wine during the Cana wedding. Therefore, in my opinion the song is religious i.e. soul music.
> Your translation is excellent, but I think the singer was the object of Mary’s prayer – see Porteño’s answer:
> I used to be so careless, as if I *couldn't care less*,
> Did I have to make this mess, *when I was Mary's prayer*?
> Solía ser tan descuidado, *como si no me importaba nada*
> ¿Tuve que cometer este lío, *cuando era el objeto de la oración de María*? Might be better.
> o ¿Tuve que cometer este lío, ¿*cuando María oraba para mí?
> 
> *Could you check these for me?
> A mí no me gusta mi hermano lo más mínimo
> A mi hermano no le gusto yo lo más mínimo
> 
> Saludos


Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## Magmod

mazbook said:


> Saludos desde Mazatlán


Hi Mazbook
The lyrics are from the following song- I hope it will make sense:
Everything is wonderful 
Being here is heavenly 
Every single day, she says 
Everything is free 

I used to be so careless 
As if I couldn't care less 
Did I have to make mistakes? 
When I was Mary's prayer 

Suddenly the heavens rolled 
Suddenly the rain came down 
Suddenly was washed away 
The Mary that I knew 

So when you find somebody who gives 
Think of me and celebrate 
I made such a big mistake 
When I was Mary's Prayer 

[Chorus:]
So if I say save me save me 
Be the light in my eyes 
And if I say ten Hail Mary's 
Leave a light on heaven for me 

Blessed is the one who shares 
The power and your beauty, 
Mary Blessed is the millionaire 
Who shares your wedding day 

So when you find somebody to give 
Think of me and celebrate 
I made such a big mistake 
When I was Mary's Prayer 

[Chorus]

[Chorus]

If you want the fruit to fall 
You have to give the tree a shake 
But if you shake the tree too hard, 
The bough is gonna break 

And if I can't reach the top of the tree 
Mary you can hold me up there 
What I wouldn't give to be 
When I was Mary's prayer 

[Chorus]

[Chorus]

Save me, save me 
Be the light in my eyes 
What I wouldn't give to be 
When I was Mary's prayer 

What I wouldn't give to be 
When I was Mary's prayer 
What I wouldn't give to be (save me) 
When I was Mary's prayer
Saludos


----------



## mazbook

Hola Magmod:

It fits the rhythm okay, but IT STILL DOESN'T MAKE ANY SENSE, at least to me. 

I can't understand, and I'm a native English speaker, reader, editor, and writer; how a *person* can *BE* a prayer!

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## pcplus

tuve que cometer errores (o hacer este lío), cuándo yo era la oración de María???

puede ser en sentido figurado. Yo era la oración!! El padre nuestro soy yo!!

Mary's Prayer es Avemaría????


----------



## Moritzchen

Hail Mary, es el Ave María


----------



## Porteño

I agree with mazbook, it still doesn't make any sense.

_I was Mary's prayer_ as written seems to me to mean that I was literally her prayer, or was I the object thereof, what she wished me to be? Frankly, it's all double-Dutch to me.


----------



## Magmod

Porteño said:


> Frankly, it's all double-Dutch to me.


 It is to do with Jesus' miracles in answer to Mary's prayer, as I explained above. The singer believes in these miracles.

 One has to know the background to the story and soul music, otherwise it wil be double-Dutch. 

 As a writer etc. Mazbook should know after reading the lyrics.

Saludos


----------



## Porteño

OK, Magmod, having read back through the threads I think I've got the idea. Thanks.


----------



## clarititita

Hola como se traduciria esta frase, 
Ademas las tecnicas recombinantes pueden ser adaptadas para la sintesis de vacuna.
gracias


----------



## Porteño

How did that get in here?


----------



## mazbook

I guess you also have to be a Roman Catholic Christian to understand, since even with the explanation in Spanish AND in English, it still doesn't make sense to me.  ¡Ni modo!

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## clarititita

mazbook said:


> I guess you also have to be a Roman Catholic Christian to understand, since even with the explanation in Spanish AND in English, it still doesn't make sense to me. ¡Ni modo!
> 
> Saludos desde Mazatlán


No es necesario ser tan arrogante en tu comentario , perdon yo me equivoque soy nuevo en esto y estaba buscando informacion en otro tema. Lo quise borrar pero no pude.


----------



## Porteño

I've been giving this matter some more thought, having read and reread the verse and the comments posted. Could '*When I was Mary's prayer*' be alluding to the time when he believed? Then all was well, but after he stopped believing, everything went to Hell! His life fell apart. If that is the case, then the translation would be something like '*cuando yo creía* (en Dios)'


----------



## natasha2000

clarititita said:


> No es necesario ser tan arrogante en tu comentario , perdon yo me equivoque soy nuevo en esto y estaba buscando informacion en otro tema. Lo quise borrar pero no pude.


 
Claritita, no te lo tomes tan a pecho. Mazbook ni siquiera contestaba a tu pregunta, sino al tema del hilo. 

Abre nuevo hilo con tu pregunta y seguro que habrá alguien para ayudarte.

Bienvenido al foro.


----------



## Magmod

mazbook said:


> even with the explanation in Spanish AND in English, it still doesn't make sense to me. ¡Ni modo!
> 
> Saludos desde Mazatlán


Maybe this website might help:
http://www.ewtn.com/library/papaldoc/jp2bvm44.htm

  Mary's prayer is to put st right miraculously as in the case to rectify the wine shortage at the wedding. 

  Everyone who is listening to the song has committed a mistake one way or another and the lyrics will fit each in accordance to his/her circumstances. The words will fit better for anyone who believes in Mary's help through her prayer.

  Suppose the singer's mistake was that he committed adultery and was careless for not using condoms because he couldn't care less about diseases etc. He is asking whether he had to make mistakes when the Virgin Mary was trying to help him.

 He may be at the top part of the tree which is the weakest as in his state when he committed his mistake; in heaven, or he wants to be saved etc. all are details of circumstances and open to one's interpretation, as for example Porteño's. 

  Even if you can't see an interpretation that is still OK, because that is also in itself an interpretation and perhaps the best interpretation. 

Saludos


----------



## mazbook

Muchísimas gracias por su explicación, Magmod. Ahora creo que yo lo entiendo.

Saludos desde Mazatlán


----------



## aurilla

"I don't care about my brother in the least." 
or
"I don't give even the slightest damn about my brother." 
or 
"I don't care a rat's ass about my brother."


----------

